# Norman 5/13/02 - 2/7/11



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Norman. It sounds like he was your buddy and was loved bunches. RIP sweet Norman. 

Couldn't see your pictures...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

What you wrote about your boy is one of the MOST TOUCHING and beautiful things I have ever read. I am so glad that you and your wife were with Norman as he crossed to the Rainbow Bridge. Your life with Norman sounds like it was a very loving one-one that was meant to be.

I know Norman would THANK you if he could.

I'm sure Norman was greeted by my Snobear and Smooch (we lost both of our dogs last year.

When the time is right for you, I hope you will share your special love with another that needs you.

P.S. If you want to email me the pictures of Norman I can post them for you here.

[email protected]


----------



## Chantel (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh my I am so, so sorry for your loss. I can imagine how hard that would be. What a sweet, loving, strong, beautiful dog. Your family will be in my prayers, and I'm glad that you find strength in knowing that you will see him again some day.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run free at the Bridge, Norman


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm very sorry for his loss, he was clearly a special boy.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Such a lovely tribute to your boy Norman. They sure do have a way of getting into our hearts. Hold on to the hope that you will see him again. Run free - play hard and sleep soft sweet Norman.


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. Tears were pouring down my face as I read your story. I know all too well the pain you are feeling. Cancer has taken one too many of our golden family members. I can tell by your words how much Norman was loved and will be missed. I hope you can find comfort in the memories you shared with him.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your family's loss.

May your loving memories of Norman help to soften the pain and grief of his departure.
When we step up to the plate and give them that last gift of peace it is so hard as it gives us so much heart ache.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I hate reading this part of the forum. Your story brought tears to my eyes. Im so so so so sorry for you're loss of Norman<3


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss......

RIP sweet Norman!!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear of Norman's passing, and that you didnt have time to prepare for it.....9 years old is too young....I will keep you, your family, and Norman in my prayers....your eulogy was very touching, heartwarming, Norman would have been proud....his last gesture of licking your tears told me he didnt want you unhappy, cherish his memory forever in a special place in your heart, and yes, you will meet him again....RIP Norman...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I cried too when I read your tribute to your boy. My condolences and I send you and your wife much strength.


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

So sorry for your loss....
Run free Norman ....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss of Norman. Most have us have been there before and totally understand. We would love to here some stories of Norman during the good times.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Tears are falling here for you. What a beautiful eulogy. RIP sweet Norman.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

That was beautifully written from the heart and I have tears rolling down my face. BIG hugs to you. 
Run swiftly to the bridge sweet, sweet Norman. You were loved.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments everyone. I never owned a pet until we adapted Norman and he was one-of-a-kind. 

Per Cubbysan's request:

- Norman once ate my homework right before class, try using that excuse for real
- At 95 lbs he was quite the tank and accidently broke my wrist colliding with me in a game of hide and seek
- I once dropped my BlackBerry when I was walking him one night, I had no idea I had dropped it until I saw him carrying it in his mouth
- He and I loved to wrestle in the snow. One time a car stopped because the driver thought I was being mauled by dog
- Once when I was sick I lost track of time and around 13 hours after his last potty break I awake to hear him peeing in the bathtub in the master bedroom 
- When we were on vacation the dog sitter called us frantically saying Norman vanished from the house. When we learned that there was a thunderstorm we told her to check the bathtub, he was laying there because he's scared of thunderstorms

There are so many, many more stories, I hope you enjoy those ones...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

What fund stories of Norman.

My Smooch was so afraid of thunderstorms and a Female Samoyed we had,named Munchkin, would sleep in the bathtub when there was a thunderstomr.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

We would all love to see some photo's of your boy, if you're ready too of course.. The one in your first post doesn't show up.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry that you lost Norman. My heart really aches for you because I know exactly what it's like to go through it. RIP Norman - you are loved.


----------



## Randysmama (Feb 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Norman.  My heart just aches for you. It sounds like he was a very special guy. That story about how he picked up your Blackberry for you is just more proof that these dogs are our guardian angels. Again, I am so sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your boy Norman. And thank you for so eloquently putting into words the feelings that accompany such a great loss.


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss. I hope that one day this world will free itself from that retched decease that has taken so many wonderful beings away. My heart aches for you, make you find beauty in your broken heart, serenity in the memories, and hope in the future. May you find another to give your heart to; another to teach all about your baby boy Norman. Rest peacefully Norman... your Mommy clearly loved you very much. May you have tons of fun up there with my Penny and Leia, as well as all of the other Golden babies that have arrived up there. May you break in your wings soon.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's the pictures of my Norman:










I'm going to scream if these pictures don't come through again.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh, he is so gorgeous! What a beautiful white face and smile. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your loss. What a beautiful tribute, it brought tears to my eyes...


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

What a sweet old guy you had there. I love the pics.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Norman was a very handsome golden. I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure Ginger greeted him at the bridge and he's wagging his tail looking down to you, happy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

All i can do is cry and empathize. I'm so sorry for your loss...these words seem insignificant at such a tragic time. Know that you're not alone. RIP Norman, you were so loved


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

A picture of Norman at his favorite hiking spot:










You're free to go there anytime you want now. Please give me a nip if you see me there sometime too. Don't forget to drop in at home from time to time. I know you know the way. All your toys are still where you left them and they'll stay there just in case.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss of Norman. It sounds so much like our love Duncan, who we had to make the same decision for on 2/5/11. Our Duncan wagged his tail a little as the vet came in to give him his medication....

I'll tell you what everyone else has told me, you did the right thing, making the tough decision for our pal. This all may be true, but this is just so difficult.

I hope you and your family can remember all the great times, and move on. I myself have yet to do so, so I suspect it takes some time.


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Jean_NJ said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Norman. It sounds so much like our love Duncan, who we had to make the same decision for on 2/5/11. Our Duncan wagged his tail a little as the vet came in to give him his medication....
> 
> I'll tell you what everyone else has told me, you did the right thing, making the tough decision for our pal. This all may be true, but this is just so difficult.
> 
> I hope you and your family can remember all the great times, and move on. I myself have yet to do so, so I suspect it takes some time.


I think we're both in the same place. Norman was so important to me, as I'm sure Duncan was to you. I can't function right now. I've been in and out of the office, unable to work and I also haven't trained (I'm a competitive long-distance runner) since Norman passed. I can't go outside because I think of the countless walks he and I took together. He lived to be free and never missed a chance to jump into the car in hopes we were going off on an adventure somewhere. I know how you long for Duncan. Hopefully in time our pain will be replaced with loving memories. I also take solice in believing I will see my puppy again one day. I just know when I see him the first thing I'm going to do after the hour-long hug is to give him a bath! He loves to get dirty!


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

Norman said:


> I think we're both in the same place. Norman was so important to me, as I'm sure Duncan was to you. I can't function right now. I've been in and out of the office, unable to work and I also haven't trained (I'm a competitive long-distance runner) since Norman passed. I can't go outside because I think of the countless walks he and I took together. He lived to be free and never missed a chance to jump into the car in hopes we were going off on an adventure somewhere. I know how you long for Duncan. Hopefully in time our pain will be replaced with loving memories. I also take solice in believing I will see my puppy again one day. I just know when I see him the first thing I'm going to do after the hour-long hug is to give him a bath! He loves to get dirty!


I know how hard it is to get back into your routine. I work from home and I had Dunc with me 24X7. Every time he got in the car I think he assumed we were off to the beach. If he wasn't satisfied with the destination, he would sometimes stay in the car for 10 minutes or so, just hoping there was more.

Give yourself a couple of days, and then try to get back into your regular routine of things. It's not going to be easy, but it does help the healing process.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sound like you and Norman had a great relationship. Saying goodbye is so painful. Been there.


----------



## Barrand (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss but im sure that Norman and my Barney are playing together now enjoying those endless hikes. 

I know how it feels trying to get back to normal - the last couple of days have been so difficult even with the support of my colleagues and the smiles of all the children in my class. 

Today during my tear filled drive home from work, I suddenly had a vision of Barney looking back at me just as he did when we were out walking, waiting for permission to run over to greet a new face. I just felt compelled to give him permission outloud. It felt like I was letting him go, letting him move on. I know that he is happy and waiting for us to meet again. 

I hope that you can find happiness in your memories.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You Norman was absolutely gorgeous.:smooch::smooch::smooch: Such a loving and kind soul peers out of his lovely eyes and he just exudes joy. I loved the stories you shared - peeing in the tub (what a goooood boy).

You made the right decision. It is hardest and most loving gift we can give them. I lost Copper to cancer on 10/22/2010 and it still hurts, but the grief is softer now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

Norman is one handsome and beautiful boy!!

You can tell how kind he is in his face!


----------



## CAGK71 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Lovable Norman*

His face is so kind and handsome. I love the bond you both had with each other. It really shows through on your pictures and especially on your tribute to him.

They really do get into your heart don't they? Norman is now running free, playing hard and sleeping softly at the Bridge.

It's hard on us but you did give him the ultimate gift at the end and I'm sure if Norman can talk, he would say "THANK YOU for my life".


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Rest well and Godspeed sweet Norman. We can tell you are one special boy. The pain does leave...... the heartbreak mends..... but the memories are there to stay.


----------



## LincolnsMom (Sep 28, 2010)

Run hard; play like a pup and look over your owners who miss you dearly Norman. He knew how much you loved him; and it's so easy to tell how much he loved you. You gave him an amazing home; he waits for you to come and take him to his forever home again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love Always
Aloha Nui Loa


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss, Norman was a beautiful boy. 

RIP Norman...


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

I am so sorry your Norman is no longer with you. He was quite the handsome fella! I recently lost my special boy, too, so I totally know how you feel.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Barrand said:


> I'm sorry for your loss but im sure that Norman and my Barney are playing together now enjoying those endless hikes.
> 
> I know how it feels trying to get back to normal - the last couple of days have been so difficult even with the support of my colleagues and the smiles of all the children in my class.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your kind words. I find myself missing Norman the most when I look at his empty bed in the morning. When he was ready for breakfast he would put his nose on the bed by my face and grumble really low. When I opened my eyes his tail would wag a mile a minute. I'm sure Norman and Barney are sharing their own stories right now.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

I'm sure Norman, Barney, Smooch and Snobear are all romping together.
Did you see the beautiful Rainbow Bridge Pic Steve Harlin (sharlin) did of Norman (above)


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I wanted to share a couple of more stories about my big guy. Leash training was perhaps the most stressful time during our time together. The first attempt was with the gentle leader, but Norman learned if he could turn himself 180 degrees, face me and pull backwards it would come right off. My next method was the dreaded prong collar. The first time I jerked on it was the first time Norman ever bit me - at that point we both agreed it was a bad idea. He figured out in no time that a zip line could be destroyed by running top speed and letting the line run out. The funniest thing I ever saw was when his mother insisted on buying a harness. I didn't need to be a mechanical engineer to see that it was like harnessing a horse to pull a 1 ton wagon. I think it was four blocks before she finally let go because she couldn't keep up. When he was ready he finally learned to walk and heel on a regular collar. His favorite thing was for me to hand him his leash and he would carry it in his mouth walking himself. 

Secondly, Norman always had spark to him and at 100 lbs was a little larger than most goldens. The night our house was completed Norman and his mother decided to sleep in it with some sleeping bags. Well it turned out someone decided the house was empty and broke it to rob it. Norman stood growling at the doorway until the burglar started up the staircase, at which point he let out a defensive bark and took off chasing the person down three flights of steps out the basement sliding glass door where he remained barking. There was the time at the dog park when General Lee, the bully alpha German shepherd (I like shepherds too!) nipped Norman one too many times for the community tennis ball. All we saw was a cloud of dust and horrendous snarling. When the dust settled Norman was standing with General Lee's head pinned to the ground on his back. Norman could have done much worse but he was only making a point. I paid General's owner for his vet bill and Norman had to go to Canine Good Citizen training before we could come back to the park. After that General Lee became just a pack dog and Norman led the train by running around the park in circles. 

One would think goldens are natural swimmers. Norman loves running through streams but when I took him to the local dog pool he didn't seem interested in going in over his chest. I decided to go old school and throw him in the deep end. That's when I learned goldens were not natural swimmers. I had to jump in and help him. He wore a XXL doggie life vest after that. Even when he was in the water with the vest trying to swim it was the funniest thing anyone ever saw. I, of course, was the only one allowed to laugh. I never let anyone else mock my dog. 

In my neighborhood many people simply knew me as Norman's dad because he was the celebrity. There was never a shortage of people willing to watch or walk him. Even, Jennifer, the 80lb high school cross country runner would take him for 3 mile walks, knowing he had 20 pounds of muscle on her. As word of Norman's passing has spread I've received several emails, cards, and Facebook posts from those who knew how important he was to me. 8 years old is way too young to pass. I thought he would make it to 12 or 14. The amazing thing is he never slowed down up until we put him to sleep. I needed to have two different vets tell look at him because I could not believe what they said. The pictures of him in the snow and of me and him sitting on his buddy's couch are only weeks old. 

Talking about Norman in this forum, reading the very kind responses, and hearing that I'm not alone by reading stories of the lives of your special friends has provided me with solace. I never thought anyone could feel like I did. Thank you everyone. 

Rob


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

*Amazing Picture of Norman*



sharlin said:


> play hard sweet boy ~ godspeed & love always
> aloha nui loa


this is amazing, thank you so much!


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> I'm sure Norman, Barney, Smooch and Snobear are all romping together.
> Did you see the beautiful Rainbow Bridge Pic Steve Harlin (sharlin) did of Norman (above)


That is a fantastic picture. Knowing Norman, if all the puppies are playing up there looking down at us all he wants is for me to move on and be happy. I plan to go hiking this weekend and his best friend Winslow's (also a golden) owner asked me if I wanted to take him with me. He's a little young and inexperienced but I know that's what Normie would want. Winslow and I will remember you when we pass by your favorite waterfall and reach the summit. I love you boy, but you know that already!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What a beautiful picture of you two. I am so sorry for your loss. I also lost my first golden to cancer, he was also 8 years old. Your story sounds so similar to mine. My guy was fine, he just developed this slight cough and seemed a bit more tired. When I took him to the vet, I received the same news as you did. Cancer with mets. He only lived 3 weeks more. Again, I am so sorry for your pain. You will be with him again.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

That was beautiful. I am so sorry for your loss. Norman is now healthy and painfree. He will be watching over you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

So sorry for your Loss. Norman sounds like he was a wonderful Golden boy with a spirited and kindly soul. I'm sure he's found new friends at the Bridge and is enjoying swimming without his XXL life vest, chasing tennis balls, and running like the wind.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, your Norman is so beautiful! I'm so sorry for your loss. He left much too soon! Godspeed sweet Norman


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Norman, I know he was a very special boy.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Such a handsome guy. I love your Norman stories and would love to hear some more. My heart just breaks for you and Norman's mom.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Norman - he looks a beautiful boy and I am sure that he will now be running through the fields at the bridge. He knows that because you loved him so much you were able to let him go and thus ending any pain.

Run Free and sleep softly Norman


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Norman. What wonderful memories you have of him. I am so glad you shared them with the readers here. It brings back memories of my Tucker. I lost my boy three weeks ago and there has not been a day since that i have not "teared up" over him. We all know how you are feeling. I used to think there was something wrong with me because of my bond with my darned dog. Now I realize the reverse is true and I know I am lucky as you are to have been able to develop that connection. It is incredible how they burrow their way into your hearts. Their loyalty and dedication is amazing.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

tuckerbailey said:


> So sorry for your loss of Norman. What wonderful memories you have of him. I am so glad you shared them with the readers here. It brings back memories of my Tucker. I lost my boy three weeks ago and there has not been a day since that i have not "teared up" over him. We all know how you are feeling. I used to think there was something wrong with me because of my bond with my darned dog. Now I realize the reverse is true and I know I am lucky as you are to have been able to develop that connection. It is incredible how they burrow their way into your hearts. Their loyalty and dedication is amazing.


Sorry to hear about your loss too. I agree with you though because we are the lucky ones. We adapted Norman right after college when we had almost no money and a small apartment. Adapting a dog was the last thing on my mind, now I had to add 40 lbs of the cheapest dog food I could find to the monthly bills. The first two years was difficult because Norman would chew on anything BUT his toys. We stuck with him though. As we became more successful Norman's yard size increased along with the quality of food. No matter how much I tried to be angry when he tore up the hardwood floors I laid down by hand (bought Pergo for the next house!), when we failed to "stay" after muddy walks and run through the living room (got more durable, high-traffic carpet for the next house), yellow fur all over the furniture (you guessed it, yellow furniture at the next house), amazing counter-surfing skills (never got caught, but the next house had higher counter tops), and his "false alarms" pretending he MUST GO OUT NOW by running over with leash in mouth, I could never get mad because he would sit and "rumble growl". Every time I would say I was serious the gowling got louder, it was so cute. No accomplishments will be the same without my big fur ball. I find talking and writing about him eases the pain a little. When the time is right I will go to the shelter and find another to share my life with. Although there'll never be another Norman, there'll be other special doggies with their own unique methods of showing how much they love you. Hopefully, you'll find a friend to carry on Tucker's legacy! Thank you for thinking of me and Norman.


----------



## tuckerbailey (Feb 3, 2011)

Rob..my wife and I are a bit older....Tucker was our third golden. We rescued Dudley, our first when my daughter was 6. So we have had to go through this heartache 3 times now. Each one still has a special place in our heart. For the past 10 years though we have always had 2 goldens. We still have a 7 year old Girl we rescued from the Lancaster area puppy mills through DVGRR. She is quite a work in progress though. Tucker was a very quirky atypical golden but that is what made him special. When I can get my head and heart around it I will post a memorial to him.


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. I know what you are going through. We just lost our precious Mister on 12/23/10. He had been very sick and lost a lot of weight, and had recently been diagnosed as diabetic. We were working to get his blood sugar under control and he seemed to be doing better. We were concentrating on the diabetes and I think there was something else we didn't know about. I'll never know what really killed him, but I suspect that it was cancer that hadn't been found yet.

The fact that these dogs are so special makes it that much harder to face life without them. But we are so blessed to have them, even if it never seems long enough. 

Run free at the Bridge Mister and Norman - We can't wait to see you again!!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm terribly sorry for your loss. RIP sweet, sweet Norman. Run and play at the Bridge, and say Hi to my kids. 

Norman's dad, it seems you are like a lot of us. We thought we rescued a dog. In reality, we were the ones rescued.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Your sweet story has me in tears, it's so hard to read about the love and the pain. Nine years is too short, forever wouldn't be long enough. You are in my prayers in this time of sorrow.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Run free at the Bridge dear Norman.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you so much for your support. I miss my big guy every second of the day, but I see I'm not alone in my misery. So many people have lost their beloved companions too. Norman's loss is being felt by all of those who knew him as well. This is a drawing that 5 year old Zoey made for me to remember Norman, I had it framed immediately:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

Bless little Zoey's heart.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a great picture! They really have so much love to give.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

so sorry for your loss...Godspeed Norman


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

I had a friend remind me of a funny Norman story. This site is great therapy, it feels good to share my thoughts. 

A couple of years ago I took Norman with me to a party about 50 miles away from our house to a town just outside Reading, PA. Norman was popular and his presence was often requested at social gatherings. He loved to be the center of attention; however, Norman would never stray too far away from me. Imagine my shock when I got a call from someone telling me they had my dog. It seems that the only thing that could tear Norman from my side was the BBQ a couple of houses down. When I showed up Norman put his head down low like he did something wrong. The people at the BBQ told me they fed Norman some burgers from the grill because he looked hungry by the way he was acting and how he looked thin. Really, all 100lbs of him? Norman hasn't had ribs since he was 3. I couldn't find any of Norman's ribs if I compressed my hand to his ribcage. He mastered the technique of what I called non-begging. He would take a look at food until someone saw him and then look away real quick, walk a short distance, lay down, cry just a little bit, put his nose in the air while facing away, sigh heavily, and then put his head down. These people were suckers for it. Norman may look at you like he's hungry; however, one quick look at him would tell even the most novice of dog owners that this dog hasn't missed a meal in his life. Even when he threw up he would eat it again. When that Chinese poison dog food scare was going around Norman ate a dead rabbit and got deathly sick, throwing up bright green stuff. I didn't see him eat the bunny, I just saw his reaction. He shook and barfed a lot. I thought I fed him tainted food. As I panicked and took him to the vet he finally threw up the dead animal in the backseat of my car. I took it to the vet where the vet pronounced the rabbit officially dead and gave Norman Robaxin and an IV. Bad dog, bad!


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Great story! It's those wonderful stories that keep our loved ones alive in our hearts forever. Seems like Norman had that conniving, little, sneaky streak like several others I've known. ;-)


----------



## Norman (Feb 10, 2011)

*His begging skills were unrivaled...*

People felt compelled to feed him. I couldn't stop it. The vet told me Norman was large for a male Golden and really just slightly over weight. He was always considered borderline... chunky. He mastered the "toddler bump" at family get togethers. As a child walked holding food he would "rub against them" usually causing them to drop their food - or he would sit and let a child pet him while he helped himself to the plate they were holding. He once counter-surfed an entire pizza that was left out over night. That one involved a lot of potty breaks and sleeping for him the next day. When he got older he started to try and destroy evidence of his counter-surfing activities by eating the packaging too, or hiding it somewhere in the house. He was one of a kind and writting these stories makes me smile. I haven't done that since he passed away.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

You wrote such a beautiful and touching tribute to Norman that brought tears to my eyes. Your stories of Norman's antics then made me laugh out loud. Norman was truly a very special dog and I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet Norman.


----------

